# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Πρόβλημα με κεραμικές εστίες.

## tsioy

Καλησπέρα.Εχθές και τελείως ξαφνικά σταματήσαν να δουλεύουν οι   εστίες.Ενώ τα λαμπάκια ανάβουν και οι ρυθμιστές θερμοκρασιών δουλεύουν   κανονικά δεν ανάβει καμία αντίσταση από κανένα μάτι.Άνοιξα λοιπόν την   συσκευή και μετρώντας παρατήρησα ότι ενώ πηγαίνει ρεύμα στα ρελέ *(881WP2-AC-F-C)*   που έχει το κάθε μάτι δεν φεύγει ρεύμα Δέν ξέρω αν φταίνε τα ρελέ η   κάτι άλλο στην πλακέτα που εμποδίζει το άνοιγμα των επαφών των ρελέ.   Έχει κάποιος κάποια γνώση σχετικά με πλακέτες για εστίες η έπαθε ποτέ   κάποιος κάτι ανάλογο;Η συσκευή είναι *miele* είναι  ανεξάρτητες οι  εστίες από τον φούρνο και εγώ είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος οπότε  κάτι σκαμπάζω  γενικός.Αν φωνάξω την miele για να έρθει να το δει μόνο  θέλει 50  ευρώπουλα για να μου πεί να αλλάξω πλακέτα, αυτό το κάνω και  μόνος  μου.Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή, ποιό μετά θα βάλω και φώτο από τίς   πλακέτες.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tsioy

Εδώ φαίνεται η πλακέτα με τα ρελέ στα σημεία που είναι τα μπλε βελάκια είναι η είσοδος από τα ρελέ και εκεί μετρώντας έχω 230V. Στα σημεία με τα ροζ βελάκια είναι οι ακροδέκτες για τις αντιστάσεις και εκεί έχω 230V.Έβαλα τον ακροδέκτη της φάσης στην αντίσταση παρακάμπτοντας το ρελέ και δούλεψε κανονικά κάτι εμποδίζει τα ρελέ πιθανών να ενεργοποιήσουν τις επαφές.

Αυτή είναι η πίσω πλευρά της πλακέτας με τα κουμπιά ελέγχου το μοναδικό σημείο που είδα λίγο κιτρινησμένο είναι εκεί που έχω σημαδέψει με κύκλο.

Εδώ είναι η  πάνω πλακέτα από την μπροστινή πλευρά και το τσιπάκι στον κύκλο είναι το σημείο που κιτρίνισε

Εδώ τι ίδιο τσιπάκι.
Όποια βοήθεια δεκτή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μήπως σε άλλα σημεία (μακριά της πλακέτας ) υπάρχουν τίποτα ασφάλειες?

----------


## tsioy

> Μήπως σε άλλα σημεία (μακριά της πλακέτας ) υπάρχουν τίποτα ασφάλειες?


Λές; το μοναδικό σημείο που δέν άνοιξα είναι στην είσοδο της συσκευής, θα το δώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Λές; το μοναδικό σημείο που δέν άνοιξα είναι στην είσοδο της συσκευής, θα το δώ.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά επειδή το είχα διαβάσει για ασφάλειες και δεν ήταν στην είσοδο ρεύματος , αλλά σε μια περίεργη υποδοχή στο καντράν (από έξω) τώρα δεν ξέρω για το μοντέλο σου (απλά το λέω έτσι για αποφυγή ταλαιπωρίας). έπειτα δεν θεωρώ τυχαίο να συμβεί σε όλα τα μάτια . άρα κάτι γενικευμένο.




> Εδώ φαίνεται η πλακέτα με τα ρελέ στα σημεία που είναι τα μπλε βελάκια είναι η είσοδος από τα ρελέ και εκεί μετρώντας έχω 230V.


Στα 2 μπλε βελάκια ? λες μετράς 220 βολτ ? ... απορώ γιατί εννοείται εκεί είναι μονόπολη επαφή (π.χ. κόβει μόνο φάση και στις 2 επαφές φισάκια) .. είναι πράγματι δίπολη επαφή?

----------


## nyannaco

Αν μπορείς βγάλε κοντινές το τσιπάκι και την πλακέτα από την κάτω πλευρά στο ίδιο σημείο, και ένα ρελέ. Ενδιαφέρει να μπορούμε και να διαβάσουμε τί γράφουν επάνω τους.

----------


## tsioy

Λοιπόν μετά από καιρό ήρθε από την miele, πάτησε τα κουμπιά με κάποια σειρά και ξεκλείδωσε,κλείδωσε μου λέει γιατί πατήθηκε ο  συνδυασμός κάποιον κουμπιών.Κουφάθηκα!!!Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν τα έκανε αυτά εγώ έλειπα  τον πρόλαβα στο αυτοκίνητο και δεν είδα τον συνδυασμό που πάτησε για να τον ξέρω.
Γιατί να υπάρχει τέτοιος συνδυασμός όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω....

----------


## chipakos-original

> Λοιπόν μετά από καιρό ήρθε από την miele, πάτησε τα κουμπιά με κάποια σειρά και ξεκλείδωσε,κλείδωσε μου λέει γιατί πατήθηκε ο  συνδυασμός κάποιον κουμπιών.Κουφάθηκα!!!Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν τα έκανε αυτά εγώ έλειπα  τον πρόλαβα στο αυτοκίνητο και δεν είδα τον συνδυασμό που πάτησε για να τον ξέρω.
> Γιατί να υπάρχει τέτοιος συνδυασμός όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω....


Εχω αποροφητήρα της Miele και με συνδυασμό πλήκτρων κάνει ενα σωρό διαφορετικά πράγματα ο αποροφητήρας οπότε δεν μου φαίνεται παράξενο αυτό που σου συνέβη. Απλά αν πληρώθηκε ο τεχνικός έπρεπε να σου δείξει πως κλειδώνει και πως ξεκλειδώνει. Οχι τίποτε άλλο να μάθουμε κι εμείς.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όπως λέει και ο Τράγκας ... γερμανική "κατεχόμενη ζώνη " και στις οικιακές συσκευές τώρα !!

----------


## tsioy

> Εχω αποροφητήρα της Miele και με συνδυασμό πλήκτρων κάνει ενα σωρό διαφορετικά πράγματα ο αποροφητήρας οπότε δεν μου φαίνεται παράξενο αυτό που σου συνέβη. Απλά αν πληρώθηκε ο τεχνικός έπρεπε να σου δείξει πως κλειδώνει και πως ξεκλειδώνει. Οχι τίποτε άλλο να μάθουμε κι εμείς.


Δέν πληρώθηκε γιατί όπως μου είπε η γυναίκα μου τον πέτυχε κάτω από το σπίτι ...είχε πάει σε διπλανό σπίτι για άλλη βλάβη.

----------

